# Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo VI Cigar Review - pleasurable Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was very impressed with this cigar, although I think the price for these are somewhat high, it is a very well put together cigar. It burns well a...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo VI Cigar Review - pleasurable Cigar


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review, 

What I wouldn't do for a Cohiba Siglo's, any vitola...LOL


----------



## BHK54 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait for my box to arrive now ... after reading these reviews


----------

